# Help!!! I don't think my soap is gonna harden



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

First off, I am VERY new at this soap making stuff!! I made 2 batches this morning. The first one seemed to be taking forever to trace. I thought it finally was, so I added the lavendar oil and buds and poured it into the molds. It is still sticky now. The second batch almost set up too fast for me. It was orange mint. It looks like it is well on it's way, but I'm not sure about the first one. Will it harden?? Or will I have to rebatch,,,, and how do I do that?? All help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Marilyn


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

It would help if you could post your recipe; but some of my soaps don't harden until after 24 hours in the mold.


----------

